# hanging telnet



## astounding (Dec 1, 2006)

I just got a new MBP (core2 duo - love it) from Apple.  Tried to use it to telnet to a cisco router.  Here's what consistently happened:

newmbp$ telnet 10.235.42.12
Trying 10.235.42.12...
Connected to gobble.dee.gook.example.org.
Escape character is '^]'.

And there it would hang.  When telnetting from a FreeBSD host on the same ethernet segment, I get the expected login splash screen from the Cisco including the login prompt.

I tried this with other devices, other cisco routers and other embedded networking devices with a telnet interface.  Same result.  Telnet would connect, then hang.

Using telnet's various options, I turned on all the debugging available with Mac OS X's telnet command, and watched it connect and send the inital telnet protocol option negotiation stuff.   But it appeared as though the remote devices remained silent.  I tried disabling various default telnet authentication options Mac OS X seems to like to set, no result.

Any ideas?  Mac OS X telnet on my older G5 box works great.


----------



## macbri (Dec 2, 2006)

Just a shot in the dark, have you tried changing your terminal emulation? Try something really lowest-common-denominator like "export TERM=vt100" or something like that.....


----------

